# Common Meter Psalm Tunes for Family Worship



## ZackF (Jan 14, 2017)

We've started singing common metered Psalms in family worship as I can't read music. My knowledge is stuck in the second-grade "empty garbage before Daddy flips" level. We've used "Amazing Grace" but what others have any of you been successful with? There is no way I can belt out Psalm 51 to "Gilligan's Island" with a straight face at all let alone with the solemnity and gravity that Psalm merits. Most of the tunes I've found so far are totally folksy British/Gaelic it seems. Maybe I need to bite the bullet and learn some of them? How have other musically declined people here managed?


----------



## Jack K (Jan 14, 2017)

Do you know any other familiar hymn tunes? Maybe "Take My Life and Let it Be," or "O For a Thousand Tongues," or maybe some familiar Christmas carols? If you do, you can use _The Book of Psalms for Worship_, and the publisher has a list of familiar hymn tunes that will work with many of the psalms in that book. If you'd like to see the list, I can try to scan and upload it (but I won't have time until later today).

My own family doesn't actually use that book and list. We know hymn tunes because we sing hymns, and we sign psalms to other tunes. But I've always thought it a helpful resource for folks wanting to sing from _The Book of Psalms for Worship_ but not good at reading music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 14, 2017)

Travis has a small list on his website of familiar C.M. tunes: https://reformedbooksonline.com/top...-of-praise/familiar-tunes-for-singing-psalms/

https://reformedbooksonline.com/topics/topics-by-subject/singing-of-praise/

Where are you finding the "folksy" British/Gaelic tunes? That is, where have you searched so far?

If you have a hymnal and are familiar with it, you can find what hymns are listed as C.M. or 8.6.8.6. and use those tunes.


Edit: If you want to learn a tune, St. Kilda is one of them that goes well with Psalm 51: https://soundcloud.com/connorq/psal...norq/sets/the-psalms-sung-1650-version#t=0:01 (Or maybe check Psalm 51 here for a better recording: http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/audio/psalm-singing/)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 14, 2017)

Perhaps our website will be of some service to you? 

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/audio/psalm-singing/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cymro (Jan 14, 2017)

If you go to Pilgrim Covenant Church, Singapore website, click on their psalm tunes section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks all of you. This will occupy me for awhile. I think it will just take a little work and that I simply need to buck up some. A small price to pay in the end.


----------



## Grant Van Leuven (Feb 3, 2017)

We keep posting "home made" and fairly unpolished singing of Psalms from the Comprehensive Psalter for us to practice in family worship for corporate worship. We also provide several links we've learned of for other psalm singing audio resources. Here's the link: http://puritanchurch.com/services/psalms/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheOldCourse (Feb 5, 2017)

I second the Book of Psalms for Worship recommendation. If you get the app, it has a built in midi player to play the tunes and you can adjust the tempo. I find that many EP churches that use old settings sing at such a slow tempo that it's difficult for me to follow the flow of thought of the psalm with each word sung almost atomistically. The ability to adjust the tempo in the BPW is, for me, a great aid for me who appreciates the old settings but needs some of them sped up a little for comprehension and comfort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Feb 5, 2017)

At home we've been playing around with Rom's app. I highly recommend it!


----------

